# Any GYMs in AL AIN???



## kickdiver

Does anyone know about GOOD gyms in AL AIN?? :boxing:We have a pretty nice home gym, but still go to a Gym apart from using our own. Should bring it or not....(I already can see the movers cursing ...lol..). My 'better' half is quite picky when it comes to equipment (ok, so am I).... He was not too keen about the pics he saw of the gym in the Hilton (~sigh~), yet, I read several posts that it is actually pretty nice.... Is there such a thing in Al Ain, like a "REAL" Gym, that also offers classes, like Cross-Fit etc... and nice equipment.. ...?? I did see a wee bit of the gym on the Al Ain Rugby Club, but it's seems to be far from what we are accustomed to...


----------



## Zunzun

*Any Luck?*

Hi:
I was reading your post but I saw no replies  Any luck? We are moving to Al Ain in a month or so and I would really like to join the gym. Let me know Plz.


----------

